
In Praise of the Handshake - nikan
http://danariely.com/2011/02/20/in-praise-of-the-handshake/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I went through a semi-hostile management buyout a few years ago. Many, many
people offered assistance. Some came in a presented themselves as potential
management associates, and saying they'd require a salary that was about the
same as my unpaid back-pay from the previous 8 months.

Without exception, all the people who insisted on paperwork were a complete
waste of oxygen.

Without exception, all the people who were worth working with did business on
a handshake.

~~~
nikan
Interesting! You know, in some cultures a handshake IS a contract.

